# Natty Shirt special



## Andy

I just got one of these shirts and will do my review (favorable) soon. But here's a great offer: Use the Code *ANDYG* at checkout and your Natty shirt will be only $19.99 !

Super introduction. This not not apply to the Valentine Shirt.


----------



## zzdocxx

Where's the link, old chap?

:thumbs-up:


----------



## adoucett

https://www.nattyshirts.com/

Looks like an incredible deal! This is what the price comes to on the white oxford cloth shirt


----------



## zzdocxx

Found it, wow, but their phones must be ringing off the hook, couldn't get through.

I got a little confused on the sizing, there are frames for 

"Short Body Size"
"Full Body Size"
"Shirt Size"

OK I think I get it, short body size is for a shirt with just the basic measurements of neck and sleeve. But I don't get the difference in "full body" and "shirt size" measurements, as they seem to be the same.

?


----------



## zzdocxx

I think I get the difference, body size is for measuring your actual body, and shirt size is when you measure a well-fitting shirt.

:thumbs-up:


----------



## zzdocxx

When I click through the shirt design part, it seems to default to "short size". I want to use the "shirt size" option which has eight measurements.

Mr. Doucett which of the measuring choices did you use?

Andy how about you?


----------



## zzdocxx

I don't see any place to verify that my sizes are correct or which they are using after submitting the order.

Edit: Found the measurements in my profile, so it looks like they took.


----------



## zzdocxx

OK I just ordered two shirts, a light blue tiny stripe with spread collar, and an off-white they are calling brown broadcloth with a hidden button-down collar.

Total damage ~$55.

(I hope this works out.)


----------



## walrusbt

zzdocxx said:


> Found it, wow, but their phones must be ringing off the hook, couldn't get through.
> 
> I got a little confused on the sizing, there are frames for
> 
> "Short Body Size"
> "Full Body Size"
> "Shirt Size"
> 
> OK I think I get it, short body size is for a shirt with just the basic measurements of neck and sleeve. But I don't get the difference in "full body" and "shirt size" measurements, as they seem to be the same.
> 
> ?


Yeah, I'm confused. Do I just need to choose one of these measurement options? I don't need to flll them all out do I?


----------



## walrusbt

What they show as classic spread and traditional spread seem more like point collars to me? Am I wrong? Maybe this is more of a traditional name for point collars? I consider myself more of a medium spread guy -- looks like "wide spread" would be the best option for me.


----------



## zzdocxx

I think you are right about the collars, that threw me at first also.

After doing the customizing thing about five times, I finally figured it out, and it appears the eight shirt size measurements I gave them will be used. I did click "Save" after entering those measurements and didn't enter anything into the short size data lest there be some confusion.

Since I went through it five times, when I finally checked out I needed to uncheck all the duplicate entries I had on the invoice, and then the total was recalculated. Then I put in the incredible Andy code and OK now we'll just keep our fingers crossed!

Glad it wasn't just me who found it confusing, I was feeling a bit dense for a while there.

:thumbs-up:


----------



## Essential

Shipping is an eye-popping $15.


----------



## adoucett

I am considering the following:


White Oxford Cloth (would really like to read a review on this)
Collar: BD
Cuff: one button corner
Front: regular
Back: side pleat
Pocket: flap (à la J.Press)
Bottom: round
slim fit


Small Blue Stripes
Collar: Wide spread
Cuff: one button corner
Front: regular
Back: smooth
Pocket: none
Bottom: round
slim fit

Anyone see any problems there? I guess the tricky part will be getting all of my sizes exact.


----------



## zzdocxx

Do you have a shirt that fits really well? If so, you might use the measurements from that, or with adjustments if you think they are needed.

I took a shirt from Hemranjani, (Joe H. measured me at their offices and the shirt is quite comfortable), and I measured that. I also checked those against a shirt I ordered from moderntailor quite some time ago, I had sent them my body measurements and amazingly the two shirts were quite close in measure. I also checked one of the Brooks Brothers shirts I have and while the fit is pretty good, it is not as comfortable as Hemranjani (Mytailor).

I made the length one inch longer. I took the square bottom but they didn't offer little vents down there like the two other MTM shirts.

An interesting difference in the Hemranjani (mytailor) and the one for which I measured myself (moderntailor) is that while the center of shoulder to end of sleeve equals 35" in both, Hemranjani's is 10" shoulder placket and 25" sleeve, where mytailor is 9" shoulder and 26" sleeve. I actually like the Hemranjani fit better so that's the way I ordered it.

I am finding I am getting much better at measuring things after a year and a half of experimenting.

Good luck!


----------



## zzdocxx

PS The reason I jumped on this right away is because my observation is that the specials can go away, so you know waiting for the reviews and so forth, you get the picture. But Andy said it was "favorable" and that's good for me.


----------



## walrusbt

This is the first time I've ordered a custom shirt so I'm a little worried about measuring things right. I've used a shirt that fits me well, the one area I'm concerned about is sleeve length (I'm used to just buying a 34). I guess based on the way this is asking for measurements, my normal length shouldn't be 1/2 yoke + sleeve length but should be close? Is this right?


----------



## zzdocxx

My regular sleeve length in a shirt is 35".

Both the MTM shirts I have, half of the yoke and the sleeve added up to 35", just in different configurations. \

You could lay the shirt down flat with all the buttons buttoned, that might help. Of course face down to get the yoke "half" measurement.

Make sense?


----------



## walrusbt

zzdocxx said:


> My regular sleeve length in a shirt is 35".
> 
> Both the MTM shirts I have, half of the yoke and the sleeve added up to 35", just in different configurations. \
> 
> You could lay the shirt down flat with all the buttons buttoned, that might help. Of course face down to get the yoke "half" measurement.
> 
> Make sense?


It does. The way they seemed to show the yoke measure basically went from the top of the sleeve to the under the middle of the back of the collar (not following the seam) which is why I thought it would be close but not match here


----------



## Rick Blaine

Shipping is tad bit expensive but total price not bad for a custom shirt.


----------



## zzdocxx

They are probably shipping it from India or something, what do you think?


----------



## Rick Blaine

zzdocxx said:


> They are probably shipping it from India or something, what do you think?


Most probably. That's why I don't go to Hemrajani or any other Internet based tailors. I don't my tailoring work done in India. When I have the funds to go MTM or bespoke, I'll go to a real tailor in-person.

But at $55 shipped for 2 shirts, beats an OTR purchase so worth a shot.


----------



## 14395

zzdocxx said:


> They are probably shipping it from India or something, what do you think?


Natty shirts are made in Lahore, Pakistan.


----------



## walrusbt

So when it asks for custom measurements then asks whether you want slim fit or regular, what would be the difference? I'm struggling to understand where there would be differences sine it asks for chest, waist, and other already,


----------



## zzdocxx

I was wondering the same thing, except for my measurements the choices were not slim and regular, but regular and loose. So I picked loose just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Natty Shirts

walrusbt said:


> So when it asks for custom measurements then asks whether you want slim fit or regular, what would be the difference? I'm struggling to understand where there would be differences sine it asks for chest, waist, and other already,


Dear Walrusbt,
Sorry for a late response to your concern as we are facing huge load on CS and sales departments due to this offer. 
This option is specifically for the trim of arm hole and sleeves in case of shirt sizing option

BUT
if you select the body sizing option than this slim means very little margin for a slim shape shirt and regular means lesser shape and 1" extra margins whereas for loose fit option we go for OTR sizes.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Essential said:


> Shipping is an eye-popping $15.


Dear Essential,
This shipping is for $15 as we only ship through DHL/Fedex and your shirt including transit time takes only 7 Days to reach you.


----------



## StephenRG

Just ordered the silver stripe with hidden button-down (and no pocket...) Great deal! Now all I have to do is wait.


----------



## Natty Shirts

StephenRG said:


> Just ordered the silver stripe with hidden button-down (and no pocket...) Great deal! Now all I have to do is wait.


Only for 7 days including delivery time


----------



## StephenRG

Natty Shirts said:


> Only for 7 days including delivery time


Perhaps a day or two longer - I was informed that the silver stripe fabric didn't pass quality control so I had to choose another fabric. This is actually a good sign, IMO!


----------



## Natty Shirts

StephenRG said:


> Perhaps a day or two longer - I was informed that the silver stripe fabric didn't pass quality control so I had to choose another fabric. This is actually a good sign, IMO!


Don't worry sir you will be pleased with delivery time too..


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all Members who have availed our custom dress shirt in $19.99 offer by putting "ANDYG" code please check your accounts as we have sent some emails for which we are not getting any updates. Please check your inbox/ junk/ spam folders for our emails if you have any. This offer is for limited stock and time so those who have not yet availed it visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and get your one in $19.99 only


----------



## OptoDoc

> I was informed that the silver stripe fabric didn't pass quality control so I had to choose another fabric. This is actually a good sign, IMO!


Hmm, I chose the gray stripe for my shirt. Is that the same as the silver stripe you've mentioned? I haven't received any emails, so I'm guessing my order is still a go.


----------



## Natty Shirts

OptoDoc said:


> Hmm, I chose the gray stripe for my shirt. Is that the same as the silver stripe you've mentioned? I haven't received any emails, so I'm guessing my order is still a go.


Absolutely sir and we have sent you a PM regarding your order status as well.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all Natty trying to keep offering more has added 12 more fabrics in chino and chamere quality for this Special February deal. Try your one right now and get it in $19.99 only. Just put "ANDYG" code and get your discounted price at https://www.nattyshirts.com


----------



## cptracey1980

My two shirts arrived today.

Customs opened the DHL envelope and also one of the shirt packages. They wrote "Security Inspection" on the DHL envelope and taped the envelope closed.

Am I allowed to share my thoughts on the shirts in this thread or should I start a new one?


----------



## GHo

post pics please! :icon_study:


----------



## njruss

cptracey1980 said:


> My two shirts arrived today.
> 
> Customs opened the DHL envelope and also one of the shirt packages. They wrote "Security Inspection" on the DHL envelope and taped the envelope closed.
> 
> Am I allowed to share my thoughts on the shirts in this thread or should I start a new one?


Please share!


----------



## Natty Shirts

cptracey1980 said:


> My two shirts arrived today.
> 
> Customs opened the DHL envelope and also one of the shirt packages. They wrote "Security Inspection" on the DHL envelope and taped the envelope closed.
> 
> Am I allowed to share my thoughts on the shirts in this thread or should I start a new one?


We are really sorry about this problem please send us an email at [email protected] with your order id and we will forward a detailed email to DHL as we do get our shirts scanned before dispatch. If you have any problem in your order you can contact us and we have a very relaxed policy.


----------



## GHo

Natty Shirts said:


> We are really sorry about this problem please send us an email at [email protected] with your order id and we will forward a detailed email to DHL as we do get our shirts scanned before dispatch. If you have any problem in your order you can contact us and we have a very relaxed policy.


would love to see a few pics of "finished" shirts if you have them. Or for you guys order, please post a pic "out of the box".

Want to get a good idea of the look before ordering.


----------



## Natty Shirts

GHo said:


> would love to see a few pics of "finished" shirts if you have them. Or for you guys order, please post a pic "out of the box".
> 
> Want to get a good idea of the look before ordering.


A shirt gift being sent to a customer just before dispatch


----------



## GHo

Natty - what kind of collar is that? sorry to be a pain. would really like to see the spread collars in action.

thanks,
GH


----------



## Natty Shirts

GHo said:


> Natty - what kind of collar is that? sorry to be a pain. would really like to see the spread collars in action.
> 
> thanks,
> GH


GHo, send an email at [email protected] and we will send you a pic of each collar style shirt as it may not be possible to post them all here. We are already facing difficulty responding customers due to maintenance. Once it gets done we might be able to put those pics here as well.


----------



## OptoDoc

My Natty Shirt arrived today. The order was placed on 02/08. 6 days for a MTM shirt is pretty darn good. The material of the shirt ($99.99) feels nice to the touch, though if it were all white it would definitely be see-through due to the thinness. Stitching seems to be topnotch to my untrained eye, though there were loose threads on one of the buttons.

Cons: 
1) I submitted a length of 28.5 inches (as I was planning on it being worn untucked) and the shirt has a length of 31.0 inches. All other measurements are pretty accurate. 
2) Wasn't expecting a front pocket, though this is partially my fault for not seeing the pocket tab. I would request the website be changed so that you cannot "Proceed to Size" until all tabs have been clicked on. I didn't see this and, therefore, received the standard cuff and a chest pocket (which I detest on dress shirts).

Here are some pictures. I apologize for the poor quality but it's all this single guy could muster on Valentine's Day.



















































Feel free to comment on the fit.


----------



## njruss

how do you feel about the quality of the cloth? If you had paid $99.99 for it.


----------



## GHo

Wow. That is thin.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## OptoDoc

njruss said:


> how do you feel about the quality of the cloth? If you had paid $99.99 for it.


The cloth feels very nice. Much softer and more refined than the T.M. Lewin and Tyrwhitt shirts I have.


----------



## njruss

OptoDoc said:


> The cloth feels very nice. Much softer and more refined than the T.M. Lewin and Tyrwhitt shirts I have.


Thanks. I am concerned about the "see-through" comment as I was planning to order the white oxford cloth.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Royal oxford white is not a see through fabric it is 120S ply cotton fabric with zero shrinkage value and most suitable for any occassion.



njruss said:


> Thanks. I am concerned about the "see-through" comment as I was planning to order the white oxford cloth.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you very much for your review as we do want all of those customers to inform us about our product and in case of problems we have most relaxed "Options". Thanks again for your good review



OptoDoc said:


> My Natty Shirt arrived today. The order was placed on 02/08. 6 days for a MTM shirt is pretty darn good. The material of the shirt ($99.99) feels nice to the touch, though if it were all white it would definitely be see-through due to the thinness. Stitching seems to be topnotch to my untrained eye, though there were loose threads on one of the buttons.
> 
> Cons:
> 1) I submitted a length of 28.5 inches (as I was planning on it being worn untucked) and the shirt has a length of 31.0 inches. All other measurements are pretty accurate.
> 2) Wasn't expecting a front pocket, though this is partially my fault for not seeing the pocket tab. I would request the website be changed so that you cannot "Proceed to Size" until all tabs have been clicked on. I didn't see this and, therefore, received the standard cuff and a chest pocket (which I detest on dress shirts).
> 
> Here are some pictures. I apologize for the poor quality but it's all this single guy could muster on Valentine's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to comment on the fit.


----------



## njruss

Natty Shirts said:


> Royal oxford white is not a see through fabric it is 120S ply cotton fabric with zero shrinkage value and most suitable for any occassion.


Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## ggleach101

I received my shirts yesterday. I ordered three shirts and the measurements came in just as I had listed them. The fabrics are very nice and the stitching is well done. I had my wife take the measurements from a shirt that I like, and putting the shirts one atop the other, they are very close. The buttons are very thick and good on the shirt. The button holes are VERY tight. I like the spread collar, as the points are longer than most that you see on spread collars in OTR shirts. The pic below is the shirt right out of the bag, no ironing. I would change the fit a little, but it is exactly as I ordered it, and the fit issues are because of the shirt I took measurements from. Next time I will have a tailor actually take the measurements and I have confidence that Natty Shirts will nail the fit, once they have the proper measurements. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## GHo

great! sleeves a bit long but it loks good otherwise.

Here are othe photos sent from Natty support.


----------



## Dmontez

GHo said:


> great! sleeves a bit long but it loks good otherwise.
> 
> Here are othe photos sent from Natty support.


Looks like the BD might have a fairly nice roll to it.


----------



## GHo

for reference - the top is classic and bottom is extra wide spread.


----------



## zzdocxx

GHo said:


> Natty - what kind of collar is that? sorry to be a pain. would really like to see the spread collars in action.
> 
> thanks,
> GH


GHo I received a spread collar and I can just compare it to the other spread collar I own, which is a Brooks Brothers. The Natty is spread at a bit of a wider angle and is longer from the collar to the point. I like the BB better and when Natty remakes the shirt for me (fit issues) I will ask them to duplicate the BB spread collar as I do prefer it. I really like the "tiny blue stripes" fabric however, a lovely feel and thicker than the "brown" off white that I also ordered.

PS My photos came out terrible or I'd post them to show you what I mean.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thank you *ggleach101* for your review as this is something which makes our system better when we get your reviews and upgrade ourself. We hope you had your expectations met with Customer Support as well.


----------



## ggleach101

Natty Shirts said:


> Thank you *ggleach101* for your review as this is something which makes our system better when we get your reviews and upgrade ourself. We hope you had your expectations met with Customer Support as well.


I think I mentioned it before, but the customer service was top-notch. I made some errors ordering and they were right there to help me get everything re-entered correctly on their online chat feature. I ordered on Friday and received the shirts the following Thursday.

This is the second shirt I ordered. I actually like this one the best, I think. The fabric is a little thicker and it suits my color preferences pretty well. Yes, the sleeves are long, but again, that was my error in measurement and they are consistent across all three shirts that I ordered. I will do better with the measurement next time.

You can't see it too well in the picture, but the colors are kind of a red/burgandy check with a blue check interlaced.


----------



## GHo

I like ^^ collar. looks like it'll look good with a tie.

I just put in an order for 3 shirts. got a couple guys at work to go in so there's not much risk. I took the easy route with a 15/33 choice as opposed to actual measurements, so I hope it works out.


----------



## OptoDoc

Natty Shirts,

I hate to ask for anything I'm not entitled to, but my shirt did come out 2.5 inches longer than I requested. Do you offer any measurement guarantees within a certain range?

Thank you,

Lucas


----------



## Natty Shirts

OptoDoc,
Yes we do guarantee every inch of our product you can contact [email protected] this is something we are here for. Dear all we have been trying to check these posts but due to tech problems we are normally not getting through so for any problems or issue please contact us at [email protected] so that we can respond properly.



OptoDoc said:


> Natty Shirts,
> 
> I hate to ask for anything I'm not entitled to, but my shirt did come out 2.5 inches longer than I requested. Do you offer any measurement guarantees within a certain range?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lucas


----------



## maximar

I just placed my order for 2 shirts. Royal oxford and broadcloth. I'll report when I get them. Thanks for the recommendation!
please post pics!


----------



## Natty Shirts

Reviews with picture are available in different threads at askandy like one on Natty Shirt Review by john.



maximar said:


> I just placed my order for 2 shirts. Royal oxford and broadcloth. I'll report when I get them. Thanks for the recommendation!
> please post pics!


----------



## walrusbt

ggleach101 said:


>


Which collar is this? Is this the pattern they call "Self Check"?


----------



## Neil4Speed

Received my order yesterday, under 7 days delivery is very very impressive. The fit is great given my measurements. If I could do it again, I would get the sleeves a bit longer but otherwise, its fantastic. Material of the fabric is also quite good, and nice color combos. 

Only suggestion I would have is giving the option to add a Bust/Waist size to give a better idea of how fitted the shirt should be. I would have preffered a more fitted shirt through the sides (even though I chose fitted). Small complaint, and just a suggestion for improvement. 

I also wasn't a huge fan of the checkout process, it didn't seem very professional in terms of security etc. Just a small suggestion.

Overall, I recommend everyone here to buy a shirt with this offer, at $25, you seriously can't lose, I am very happy with my purchases.

The great part about the shirts is the amount of customization available. I got mine with a Tab colar and French cuffs - very cool stuff indeed.


----------



## ggleach101

That's the "self check" with the classic spread collar.


----------



## GamecockGrad

Neil4Speed said:


> Received my order yesterday, under 7 days delivery is very very impressive. The fit is great given my measurements. If I could do it again, I would get the sleeves a bit longer but otherwise, its fantastic. Material of the fabric is also quite good, and nice color combos.
> 
> Only suggestion I would have is giving the option to add a Bust/Waist size to give a better idea of how fitted the shirt should be. I would have preffered a more fitted shirt through the sides (even though I chose fitted). Small complaint, and just a suggestion for improvement.
> 
> I also wasn't a huge fan of the checkout process, it didn't seem very professional in terms of security etc. Just a small suggestion.
> 
> Overall, I recommend everyone here to buy a shirt with this offer, at $25, you seriously can't lose, I am very happy with my purchases.
> 
> The great part about the shirts is the amount of customization available. I got mine with a Tab colar and French cuffs - very cool stuff indeed.


How do you get the $25 figure when it is 34.99 with shipping?


----------



## Natty Shirts

*$25 Becomes the price*

The shipping is fixed for $15 whereas the quantity of shirts can vary and if you buy 3 shirts like most of customers are you get each shirt for $24.99. This is the beauty of this deal that more you buy lesser the price would be. Just put "ANDYG" code and see the magic 



GamecockGrad said:


> How do you get the $25 figure when it is 34.99 with shipping?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Natty Shirts special deal to get any custom made shirt at $19.99 will last till 28th feb 2013 and everyone be it our old customer or new can enjoy this deal uptill 28th of feb 2013


----------



## Natty Shirts

*12 More Super fine cotton fabrics added today*

As promised Natty Shirts has added 12 more super fine 100% cotton 120S fabrics for Feb special Deal. So what are you waiting for rush and book your shirt right now and put "ANDYG" code and pay only $19.99 so visit Natty Shirts


----------



## Natty Shirts

We have updated our fabrics display and working on new range of fabrics for our customers. Natty Shirts always try to give its customers something extra and now we are working on issue as well and all of you won't be disappointed to see that all the suggestions provided by our customers are almost under considerations and most probably will be entertained. Please visit Natty Shirts and send us your feedbacks.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all we received a few problems about order confirmation so we are clearing if you put an order through just check your confirmation at your email address and once you see a tag of in production against order status then it means this is the final product getting out of production. Each order containing Held tag is not in production and needs some kind of clearance which must have been sent to your email id. So please clear it once after 8 hours of order input and once you see in production tag then you will be shipped the order you see there.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all members in order to improve our services Natty Shirts has started a new campaign. Now everyone is invited to review us at and we will send you one special offer. This won't take long as it is just a few quick question form and you can win without any much effort. Your participation would be much appreciated. We would suggest you to read the instructions before submitting the form. Your participation would be much appreciated.


----------



## jsbrugg

GHo said:


> great! sleeves a bit long but it loks good otherwise.
> 
> Here are othe photos sent from Natty support.


What is the fabric on the bd in the middle? I can't seem to find its match on the website.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*It is finished*

It was in our inventory but due to high demand most of our fabrics depleeted real fast. But we do have alternatives and more are in pipe line.



jsbrugg said:


> What is the fabric on the bd in the middle? I can't seem to find its match on the website.


----------



## Avers

Natty Shirts said:


> The shipping is fixed for $15 whereas the quantity of shirts can vary and if you buy 3 shirts like most of customers are you get each shirt for $24.99. This is the beauty of this deal that more you buy lesser the price would be. Just put "ANDYG" code and see the magic


Isn't this $20 special limited to just one shirt?


----------



## njruss

Avers said:


> Isn't this $20 special limited to just one shirt?


No but I believe that it ends today.


----------



## Jovan

Nope, good on any amount of shirts until the end of today.


----------



## Dchz

Avers said:


> Isn't this $20 special limited to just one shirt?


just measured and ordered 4 shirts, came out to be $95 with shipping. but like others have said, it does end today.


----------



## njruss

Dchz said:


> just measured and ordered 4 shirts, came out to be $95 with shipping. but like others have said, it does end today.


Given all of the changes they are making as a result of the feedback from this forum and the fact that many of us are awaiting our first shirts, maybe they will extend the promo for us???? If everything on my first order is good, I would like a chance to reorder on special once more.


----------



## Natty Shirts

njruss
We are aware of this issue that there are customers who haven't got their trial shirts as they ordered late but it is not confirmed that this deal would be any how kept alive in march. Hope we do as for last 24 hrs we are only receiving request for extension but haven't heard any decision yet.



njruss said:


> Given all of the changes they are making as a result of the feedback from this forum and the fact that many of us are awaiting our first shirts, maybe they will extend the promo for us???? If everything on my first order is good, I would like a chance to reorder on special once more.


----------



## Avers

OK, placed an order for some shirts at the last moment, let's see if these shirts live up to the expectations.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Feb Special Closed*

Dear all Natty Shirts has closed its feb special deal and keeping in mind all the emails received for extension of this campaign has started another campaign which is March Madness. By using "MAR24" code now you can get each custom made shirt for $24.99 instead of its actual price. This offer is valid for Whole month of march 2013.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Prices Changed for all*

Dear all,
sorry for problems which some of our clients had to pay in understanding the code. We now have applied the new prices which are $24.99 and you won't need any code to change the price. Now you can enjoy custom made shirts in $24.99 without putting any code. Just visit https://www.nattyshirts.com


----------



## OrsonWelles00

Edit: Nvm, made a mistake.


----------



## tuckspub

Just received my first two Natty shirts and am awaiting the second pair that I ordered just before the deadline. My initial impression, very good, I liked very much the fact that although I have a size 18 neck (front row, playing rugby for many years) the body size was not comparable to a tent, in fact it was quite trim. I gave full measurements and one other observation for the website is there should be a way to retain the same measurements as the previous order along with the same choices for collar, pocket, cuffs etc. In other words just getting the same shirt in another fabric should be quicker. I shall post photos once I have pressed my shirt, it came out exactly as ordered in every respect, and had I been at home to sign for the delivery I would have had it on Friday instead of today, Monday.


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Updated Fabrics collection*

Added 12 More super fine cotton fabrics in our collection which means you can select from 84 fabrics for just $24.99 just visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and book your very own custom made shirt right away.


----------



## Avers

How long does it take for the shirt to arrive? I think I read that it's supposed to be under a week for delivery. I placed my order on the 28th, it's March 8th and the package is not here.

Please advise.


----------



## njruss

They were overwhelmed at the end of February with people placing last minute orders for the 19.99 shirt special. Delivery is running closer to 2 weeks based on my experience. They sometimes have tracking info if you log onto your account on their website. They use DHL.


----------



## Natty Shirts

we did notified that it would take 9-10 days due to load. please check ur login or contact [email protected] for details as said by njruss


----------



## Natty Shirts

New non iron and gingham are available with updated order processing system  visit Natty Shirts and book your order today


----------



## Natty Shirts

Natty Shirts said:


> New non iron and gingham are available with updated order processing system  visit Natty Shirts and book your order today


Deal ends on 31st of March 2013. Visit and book one for you a custom made shirt in 100% cotton 120S for just $24.99.


----------



## Dchz

Natty shirts,

quick question.

If i entered a certain waist measurement on the website, where on the shirt will it be at that measurement? 

Thanks.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dchz said:


> Natty shirts,
> 
> quick question.
> 
> If i entered a certain waist measurement on the website, where on the shirt will it be at that measurement?
> 
> Thanks.


Sir the waist measurement is almost at the fourth button counting from collar button.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all our new telephone lines are now available for any correspondence. Our telephone number is now available along with online chat to assist our customers better.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear all. Last 48 hours of Spring Fiesta have started and all the fabrics are depleting real fast and will not be available once finished. Do visit Natty Shirts and book your custom made shirt for only $27.99 right now.


----------



## Natty Shirts

100% Egyptian Cotton Italian fabrics are now available on 70% off with free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts. Hurry up and visit Natty Shirts to book your custom dress shirts right now.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Closing Out Stocks sales:
Fabrics finishing up are now available for $23.99 only and the sales of free shipping on five is also applicable on it too. So each closing stock shirt is now available for $19.99. Very Limited stock is available so rush out and get your MTM shirt for $19.99 only. Visit https://www.nattyshirts.com and book your shirt before its late.


----------



## Natty Shirts

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MEMORIAL WEEK SPECIAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Natty offers free shipping on 3 or more shirts STARTING FROM 5/24/2013 TO 5/31/2013
Free shipping applies to all fabric categories and have been applied by default.

Visit : https://www.nattyshirts.com and book your order now.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Sale of the Summer!!!!
Let Natty Shirts, dress you in the new colorful, Smooth& Cool fabrics. Introducing Light weight fabrics that keep you cool in the summer heat and get you ready for that new . Visit Natty Shirts and book your order today to take advantage of new fabrics till they last!"


----------



## SeptemberSun

One of my favorite ad campaigns in recent memory. I really hope to 'crush' as much as I can this summer. I have to get one of these shirts sooner or later. Great deals!


----------



## Natty Shirts

NATTY PRESENT'S

 HOLIDAYS SPECIAL 
ALL CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRTS FOR AN AMAZING PRICE
$ 29.99 ( EXCLUDING NON IRON & ITALIAN )
BUY 3 0R MORE GET FREE SHIPPING
GIVE A PERSONAL TOUCH BY GIVING YOUR LOVED ONE A 
CUSTOMIZED DRESS SHIRT. 
NEW FABRICS ADDED TODAY.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery Updated Today. Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

XMAS SPECIAL
Extra 20% Off - Buy 5 Custom Dress Shirts
and get 6th Custom Dress Shirt Absolutely
Free. Or Buy 3 and get Free Shipping.
Starting $29.99. Hurry Up and book your order
Today. Offer ends 31st Dec 2013.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Buy 3 and get Free Shipping.
Starting $29.99. Hurry Up and book your order
Today.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery Updated Today. Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## RikBe

Wow, custom shirts for such a low price, THANK YOU for sharing!!!


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery Updated Today. Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## romeo

Is this customizable?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery Updated Today. Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery Updated Today. Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery Updated Today with Italian Fabrics. Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

New and improved fabric display is now available to show more than 
one view of each fabric to give you more details you would like.
Gallery Updated Today with Italian Fabrics. Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## ArtVandalay

Hello,

I may be interested in trying out one of your button-down collar shirts. Can you tell me how long the collar points are?


----------



## Natty Shirts

ArtVandalay said:


> Hello,
> 
> I may be interested in trying out one of your button-down collar shirts. Can you tell me how long the collar points are?


Normal collar point size in button down is 3" but at Natty you can customize every inch of your shirt.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery Updated Today with Italian Fabrics. Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Variatio Delectat

A very good offer indeed. Thank you for letting us know. :smile:


----------



## Natty Shirts

Buy 5 Custom Dress Shirts and get 6th Shirt for Free 
Or Buy 3 Custom Dress Shirts and get Free Shipping
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## MRR

Sadly, those specials are either/or. You don't get free shipping and a free shirt. Works out to saving about $15.00 per three shirts no matter what you choose.

I like the new site layout and fabric selection. In recent weeks, I've had trouble finding enough fabric I liked to place an order. Yesterday I had trouble narrowing it down to six. Now, if I could just get thick MoP buttons to go with them.

I would suggest having one of the fabric photos be flat with a ruler so we can see the details.

Looking forward to this next order.


----------



## Natty Shirts

MRR said:


> Sadly, those specials are either/or. You don't get free shipping and a free shirt. Works out to saving about $15.00 per three shirts no matter what you choose.
> 
> I like the new site layout and fabric selection. In recent weeks, I've had trouble finding enough fabric I liked to place an order. Yesterday I had trouble narrowing it down to six. Now, if I could just get thick MoP buttons to go with them.
> 
> I would suggest having one of the fabric photos be flat with a ruler so we can see the details.
> 
> Looking forward to this next order.


Suggestions well noted. We have updated our designing module and hopefully you will like it as well. We do have MOP buttons in plan and you will very soon see them as an option.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Buy 5 Custom Dress Shirts and get 6th Shirt for Free 
Or Buy 3 Custom Dress Shirts and get Free Shipping
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Buy 5 Custom Dress Shirts and get 6th Shirt for Free 
Or Buy 3 Custom Dress Shirts and get Free Shipping
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Buy 5 Custom Dress Shirts and get 6th Shirt for Free 
Or Buy 3 Custom Dress Shirts and get Free Shipping
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Buy 5 Custom Dress Shirts and get 6th Shirt for Free 
Or Buy 3 Custom Dress Shirts and get Free Shipping
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery Updated Today with Italian Fabrics. Custom Dress Shirts
Starting from $29.99 design as much as you want
Free shipping on order of 3 or more shirts.
Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Introducing the new Natty Collection of Non Iron Wrinkle free Fabrics.
For Individuals with on the run work days.
These wrinkle free fabric Dress Shirts are your answer to a busy day save time on ironing. Visit Natty shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Yelrammit

I've really been tempted to try a purchase from Natty. The hesitation is not knowing my own measurements beyond what I buy off the rack from retailers like Tyrwhitt. I've had questions regarding quality as well. The fabrics seem pretty straightforward, so I'm talking consistency with measurements, stitching, etc. I don't recall references on the site, is anyone here willing to provide feedback?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Yelrammit said:


> I've really been tempted to try a purchase from Natty. The hesitation is not knowing my own measurements beyond what I buy off the rack from retailers like Tyrwhitt. I've had questions regarding quality as well. The fabrics seem pretty straightforward, so I'm talking consistency with measurements, stitching, etc. I don't recall references on the site, is anyone here willing to provide feedback?


We have short form of size as well in which you just have to mention only a few points like neck & sleeves. Our 5 shirts in one order deal is the most ideal for first time customers as in this deal we send one shirt as trial of size in 4-7 days to you and once you confirm the fit only then we put the rest in production. This way if you need some adjustments, you can do with ease without losing any money. We will remake that one shirt for you as well if it does not fit you perfectly. This way you will not only secure extra shipping charges but also the remake will be without any extra charges.


----------



## Natty Shirts

BEAT THE HEAT 
Buy any 3 Wrinkle Free shirts 
And get One regular cotton shirt for free
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

BEAT THE HEAT 
Buy any 3 Wrinkle Free shirts 
And get One regular cotton shirt for free
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

BEAT THE HEAT 
Buy any 3 Wrinkle Free shirts 
And get One regular cotton shirt for free
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

BEAT THE HEAT 
Buy any 3 Wrinkle Free shirts 
And get One regular cotton shirt for free
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

BEAT THE HEAT 
Buy any 3 Wrinkle Free shirts 
And get One regular cotton shirt for free
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.
25 new fabrics added today.​


----------



## treadwej

Will the $19.99 deal be coming back anytime soon?


----------



## Natty Shirts

treadwej said:


> Will the $19.99 deal be coming back anytime soon?


No sir not in near future.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Due to popular demand by our patrons we are proud to introduce a new page on our site related, just accessories. We have introduced pocket squares of your choice of fabric and boxer shorts made up of 100%cotton. We at Natty are always trying to better ourselves and to introduce to our loyal clients something unique that will enhance their wardrobe.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Due to popular demand by our patrons we are proud to introduce a new page on our site related, just accessories. We have introduced pocket squares of your choice of fabric and boxer shorts made up of 100%cotton. We at Natty are always trying to better ourselves and to introduce to our loyal clients something unique that will enhance their wardrobe.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Buy any 5 dress shirts 
And get 6th dress shirt for free
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Buy any 5 dress shirts 
And get 6th dress shirt for free
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Natty introduces flat rate delivery service for our western European Customers. We are able to provide the European countries with same delivery service with no extra charges. Natty is always trying to improve themselves thus all European customers can avail our monthly deals with no extra burden for delivery charges on their wallet. Natty delivery flat rates as it has for USA and Canada and UK now can be applied to western European customers as well.

https://www.nattyshirts.com
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Natty introduces flat rate delivery service for our western European Customers. We are able to provide the European countries with same delivery service with no extra charges. Natty is always trying to improve themselves thus all European customers can avail our monthly deals with no extra burden for delivery charges on their wallet. Natty delivery flat rates as it has for USA and Canada and UK now can be applied to western European customers as well.

https://www.nattyshirts.com
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Buy any 5 dress shirts 
And get 6th dress shirt for free
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Buy any 5 dress shirts 
And get 6th dress shirt for free
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## MrCPA

Is this deal still on?


----------



## Natty Shirts

MrCPA said:


> Is this deal still on?


Yes sir it is.


----------



## ruvort

Natty Shirts said:


> Yes sir it is.


Will it still be going on by this Tuesday?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natty Shirts

ruvort said:


> Will it still be going on by this Tuesday?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Yes sir it will be available on this tuesday 16th Sep 2014.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery updated today.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Bin'Zev

Is this still going?


----------



## Natty Shirts

Bin'Zev said:


> Is this still going?


Yes sir it is.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery updated today.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery updated today.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery updated today.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery updated today.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery updated today.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery updated today.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery updated today.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Closing Stock Sales*

Dear Valued Customer,

We often say that our goal at NattyShirts is to win our customer's loyalty for life. As part of that goal, we wanted to give you exclusive notice of a major clearance sale we've just launched.

*For three days only, we're offering some of our best prices ever on closeout fabric options.* As we sell out of certain fabrics and order new options, we occasionally wind up with limited quantities of closeout stock. When this happens, we put the remaining stock on clearance sale to prepare for our new inventory.

All of these fabrics are top-quality. You'll get the same expert craftsmanship and fast production time you're used to, but at an even better price then ever!

Please shop now at *Natty Shirts* for the best selection. You can filter them from blue tag "Short".

- Your friends at Natty Shirts


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery updated today.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery updated today.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Buy 3 Get Free Shipping/ Buy 5 Get 1 Free Shirt
Gallery updated today.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Celebrate Our 12th Anniversary
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear All,
We are extremely sorry but the website https://www.nattyshirts.com is currently unavailable for public due to maintenance. We would request you to visit https://www.nattyshirts.us meanwhile and contact us at [email protected] or by phone 1-800-818-2803. The main website will be back in few hrs. We are sorry for the problem.

*Regards,*

Support Department
*Natty Shirts*
Ph: 1-800-818-2803
https://www.nattyshirts.us


----------



## Natty Shirts

With efforts of our Tech team who worked 24/7 to get NattyShirts.Com back we are finally
live and back again. Our email address [email protected] and our site NattyShirts.Com is now
available without any problem. We will ensure interruption free services for all our prestigious clients.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery Updated Today. Book your order today. Natty Shirts​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Labor Day Special. Book your order today. Natty Shirts​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Gallery Updated Today. Book your order today. Natty Shirts​


----------



## Natty Shirts

The willingness of America's veterans to sacrifice for our country has earned them our lasting gratitude.

Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

150S Egyptian Cotton Fabrics at least 50% Plus lower prices than our competitors. Summer Range in cool
colors now available. 15 New fabrics added today. Limited stock only.

Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

150S Egyptian Cotton Fabrics starting $32.99. Summer Range in cool
colors now available. 15 New fabrics added today. Limited stock only.

Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*23% Off*










We often say that our goal at Natty Shirts is to win our customer's loyalty for life. As part of that goal, 
we wanted to give you exclusive notice of a major clearance sale we've just launched.

For 5 (Five) days only, we're offering some of our best prices ever on all fabric options. 
All of these fabrics are top-quality. You'll get the same expert craftsmanship and fast production time 
you're used to, but at an even better price then ever!

Please shop now at Natty Shirts for the best selection.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

150S Egyptian Cotton Fabrics starting $32.99. Summer Range in cool
colors now available. 15 New fabrics added today. Limited stock only.

Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Just Added More than 20 fabrics which includes Top Of line Linens in vibrant colors 
All of these fabrics are top-quality. You'll get the same expert craftsmanship and fast production time 
you're used to, but at an even better price then ever!

Please shop now at Natty Shirts for the best selection.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Just Added More than 20 fabrics which includes Top Of line Linens in vibrant colors 
All of these fabrics are top-quality. You'll get the same expert craftsmanship and fast production time 
you're used to, but at an even better price then ever!

Please shop now at Natty Shirts for the best selection.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

We at Natty Shirts have objective to gain customer's trust by providing them quality as per their desire. 
Being on the path of attaining customer satisfaction, we are launching a week long clearance sale.

This sale is going to be the One of the best sales of the year; 
during these seven days of clearance sale we're offering possible lowest prices on our entire clearing stock. 
Though we're clearing stock but there is no compromise on the quality at any level. 
Quality fabric, craftsmanship and minimum production time is ensured.
While the sale is on, new inventory of fabrics is also available on normal prices.

Looking forward, in serve you with Quality shirts. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.

If you received this email by mistake or want to unsubscribe this list click here
unsubscribe
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Just Added More than 20 fabrics which includes Top Of line printed poplins in vibrant colors 
All of these fabrics are top-quality. You'll get the same expert craftsmanship and fast production time 
you're used to, but at an even better price then ever!

Please shop now at Natty Shirts for the best selection.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Free MOP (Mother Of Pearl Buttons) On every Shirt Ordered 
from 3rd Oct 2015 To 5th Oct 2015at Natty Shirts;

Please shop now at Natty Shirts for the best selection.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Let's be hopeful that coming holiday season be filled with peace and loads of happiness. Let's plan to celebrate the forth coming season of happiness with full zeal and fervor. Let's share gifts, smiles, gestures. Let's plan to be with our loved ones on this Christmas.
To add more grace and elegance to your forth coming celebrations,
new range of fabrics is available at Natty Shirts; 
we are trying best to make, design, style and stitch best for you.
Looking forward to serve you
Natty Shirts
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

No enjoy upto 28% further discount on all stocks. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Hi, custom-made shirts lovers, we are seeing awesome colors of autumn around us, and winter is here. Keeping in view the mood of the weather, Natty-shirts is offering new range of fabrics, which include checks, stripes and plains in warm and bright colors. The range of fabrics has variety of styles to choose from to suit your style and to give subtle touch of elegance to your personality.
We are waiting at Natty-shirts to serve you with enthusiasm and passion.
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Holiday Season approaching, new fabrics Loaded

We all have started to feel cold of the winter, in this cool weather, let's warm up mood with new fabrics up loaded by natty shirts. New stock includes, checks, stripes and plains, in this fabulous range there are small and large checks, narrow and wide stripes, in variety of shades to match your style. So guys spend some time to check-out new fabric inventory at natty shirts.

Looking forward, in serve you with Quality shirts. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now. ​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Thanks giving and Black Friday approaching, its family and fun time, let's be thankful for everything we have,let's be together, let's have fun filled shopping. It is high time to look for best sales and deals around. Saving and buying more not only for ourselves but also for loved ones.

There is a great news for custom made shirts online buyers, natty shirts is coming up with super saver sales. This sale offer by Natty Shirts is not a gimmick it's a real sale and it's going to bring smile on your face and going to fill your hearts with joy. At *Natty Shirts* it is upto 38% off
that is
Maximum price up to *$36.99*
It is not miss sale, come and check there is absolutely new variety of fabrics and on sale.
Waiting to serve you with smile. Happy Thanks Giving​


----------



## Natty Shirts

For Those Who Missed Black Friday Deal

There is a great news for custom made shirts online buyers, natty shirts is coming up with super saver sales. This sale offer by Natty Shirts is not a gimmick it's a real sale and it's going to bring smile on your face and going to fill your hearts with joy. At *Natty Shirts* it is upto 38% off
that is
Maximum price up to *$36.99*
It is not miss sale, come and check there is absolutely new variety of fabrics and on sale.
Waiting to serve you with smile. Happy Shopping​


----------



## mreams99

I saw that you offered MOP buttons a little while ago. Is that still an option?


----------



## Natty Shirts

mreams99 said:


> I saw that you offered MOP buttons a little while ago. Is that still an option?


Yes sir they are available.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear Natty Customers
We adore our relationship with all the customers, serving you all over the years has been source of satisfaction and pleasure. Through all these years of customer relationship we have always learned from every single customer and we have applied our best efforts to come up with best possible crafted shirts.
In recent weeks in order to improve and gain more customer satisfaction, Natty Shirts has passed through changes and innovations in all departments. We regret in spite of our best efforts during this period there have been some hiccups and few customers might have faced some delays or bad feelings.
So now with new hopes and determinations, we are uploading whole new range of fabrics for forth coming spring season and also to warm up the mood with happiness we are offering clearance sale on all previous stock.
With all that there is more good news; we are soon launching Natty Women to cover the solutions for women.
Looking forward to serve you with more enthusiasm and better quality.
Natty Shirts


----------



## Natty Shirts

Natty shirts is offering closing stocks sale at incredibly low prices as low as $29.99 only but with same great quality.

Stock is really limited, so hurry up guys it's not to miss sale. Book your orders, and let us serve you with quality shirts.

Natty Shirts


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Natty's Birthday Celebrations*


Greetings
February is the month when it's time to celebrate birthday of Natty Shirts, we are thankful to all our customers for their appreciations and great inputs, in helping us to improve and evolve in crafting quality shirts for you all.
In order to share birthday celebrations with you all, Natty Shirts is offering upto 40% which means nothing is above than $36.99 and even newly added exciting fabrics are available at same price. Limited Time Offer.
So guys we are looking forward to welcome you to birthday celebrations.
NattyShirts
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Greetings
It has been a great week, and we really appreciate the feedback and response we received during the birthday celebrations. This overwhelming support has encouraged us to extend celebrations for another week and to add more excitement, new fabrics have been added to the inventory. 
Hurry up guys have a look and let us serve you with quality shirts.
Natty Shirts
So guys we are looking forward to welcome you to birthday celebrations.
NattyShirts
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear Natty Customers,
Spring is around, flowers are blooming, days are becoming longer and warmer, to give boost to the delightful mood, natty shirts has uploaded new fabrics in exciting colors and patterns. 
Have a look at nattyshirts.com, looking forward to serve you with style and quality.

NattyShirts​


----------



## Natty Shirts

_Greetings,_


While enjoying colours and freshness of spring, Natty Shirts is offering closing stock sales at amazingly low rates. Fabrics are 100% Cotton in exciting shades and patterns. Have a look may be there is one of your choice. Limited stocks! So hurry up.


*Natty Shirts*


----------



## kbuzz

do you offer a cut away collar? Or slightly more spread collar? Don't see one one the site?


----------



## Natty Shirts

kbuzz said:


> do you offer a cut away collar? Or slightly more spread collar? Don't see one one the site?


Yes sir we do. you can mention it in extra requirements box.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Dear Natty Customers,
Spring is around, flowers are blooming, days are becoming longer and warmer, to give boost to the delightful mood, natty shirts has uploaded new fabrics in exciting colors and patterns.
Have a look at nattyshirts.com, looking forward to serve you with style and quality.

NattyShirts


----------



## Natty Shirts

Natty Shirts has launched up to 38% off sale on entire stock, to bring more happiness to Easter celebrations. The sale is on till 27th March. We invite you to visit our website and check for yourself the quality.


Happy Easter​


----------



## Abq505

Can you adjust for sloped shoulders?

Can you adjust cuffs for a watch allowance?

I've asked your support these questions a couple times with no response.

Edit: Got a response. Thank you!


----------



## Natty Shirts

Hi everyone
Summer is here and the days are getting hot, but at the same time summer season is beautiful and vibrant. So while you are enjoying summers with all the good food and colors around, Nattyshirts has upload new fabrics for summers. 
Have a look and add more cool shirts to your wardrobe.

*Natty Shirts*
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Hi there, 
In hot summer days, Nattyshirts comes with a super saver weekend. Starting from Friday 29[SUP]th[/SUP] April till midnight of Sunday 1[SUP]st[/SUP] May, you can get any custom made shirt for $32.99. 
Not to miss chance, visit Nattyshirts.com soon.

*Natty Shirts*
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

We on behalf of NattyShirts feel very excited to officially announce the launch of newly designed website. This site reflects the essence of experience we have acquired through customers feedback. Efforts have been made to make the new website faster, easier to navigate, and more user-friendly.

Customer satisfaction is greatest reward for us, therefore customers are always our first priority, this site is designed to provide more ease and comfort to customers in designing shirts.
Filtering options are improved to make it quick for customers to have access to what they desire to look for.

Launch of this site is moment of celebration for us; to share this celebration with our customers we are forwarding $10 coupons. But you have to be quick these coupons can be redeemed by first 100 customers only.

Have a look of the site at Natty Shirts . Com we'll be more than happy to have your feedback
Coupon Code is: "*NEW10*"

*Terms & Conditions Apply

*Natty Shirts*


----------



## Natty Shirts

To enjoy hot summer days, we all have our own ways to beat the heat, but there is one thing to which we all would agree, 100% cotton clothing are best for our bodies especially in summers. It is true for men shirts too, dress or casual, are best when crafted from 100% cotton fabric. In these hot summer days NattyShirts happily announces, summer special sale for next three days. All latest variety maximum up to $34.99.​​Have a look guys, and let NattyShirts craft cool shirts for you at cool low price.​*Natty Shirts*​*​​*


----------



## Natty Shirts

"My dad was my best friend and greatest role model. He was an amazing dad, coach, mentor, soldier, husband and friend." Tiger Woods

Show your love for your Role Model (Your Dad) and gift him best fitted dress shirts in Combed Egyptian Cotton fabrics specially treated in Italy. *Natty Shirts* is proud to share your happiness. Get $10 discount on your order till 19th Jun 2016. Use code "FATHER10" and avail your discount.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Nattyshirts happily announces, exciting super saving three days starting from today!!
Place an order for any shirt for maximum $32.99 only, this saving offer is applicable on entire range of fabrics. Have a look and order early certain fabrics have limited yardage. Its pleasure and honor to serve you with quality shirts.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Hi guys, are you looking around for true summer sales for custom made shirts? Nattyshirts is offering end of season sale 
for limited time on all prime variety. 
Quality custom made shirts in real low price, up to 50% off, with high level craftsmanship and finest fabrics. 
Place an order and experience yourself.
Customer satisfaction always our priority.
 https://www.nattyshirts.com/*Natty Shirts*​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Autumn Range*


Greetings,

The weather is taking twist, colors of autumn are going to be around soon. Mood is changing with the twist of weather. Keeping in view the change, Nattyshirts has loaded fine quality new fabrics of Italian, Japanese and Thai origin. 
Have a look, place your order and let Nattyshirts craft your shirt as per your desire.
Take care,
​

https://www.nattyshirts.com/*Natty Shirts*​
*​​
*​


----------



## Natty Shirts

​
Hi Guys

It's time for sweat September sale, this sale brings to you all quality fabric shirts for just $29.99. Maximum price would be $36.99 till 31st Aug 2016. So have more excitement on forthcoming Labor Day by enjoying Sweat September sale. 
With this there is special discount on tuxedoes for all those who are ordering for their wedding day. 
Have a great time guys.
​

https://www.nattyshirts.com/*Natty Shirts*​
*​​
*​


----------



## Natty Shirts

​Hi Guys

Summer days are almost over, it's time to switch over to the winter wardrobe, Nattyshirts has added new Italian fabrics to the inventory keeping in view winter dressing. We feel these fabrics will go well with your suits and jackets. 
Have a look of website, we are sure shirts crafted in these new fabrics will add pleasant feel to your attire. 
Have great time and enjoy forthcoming winter.​

​https://www.nattyshirts.com/*Natty Shirts*​
*​​
*​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Upto 40% Off*

​
Hi Guys

It's time for sweat September sale, this sale brings to you all quality fabric shirts at reduced prices. This offer is valid till 30th Sep 2016. With this there is special discount on tuxedoes for all those who are ordering for their wedding day. 
Have a great time guys.
​

https://www.nattyshirts.com/*Natty Shirts*​
*​​
*​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Closing Stock Sales*

​







Greetings
Great news for all the Nattyshirts customers, announcing closing stock clearance sale. More than fifty exciting fabrics are available as low as $29.99 only. Sale is on for next three days. Keep in mind stocks are limited, so hurry up guys its not to miss sale. Looking forward to serve you with quality.​

















 https://www.nattyshirts.com/*Natty Shirts*​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Exciting New Fabrics From Olympia*


Greetings
After successful closing stock clearance sale, new fabrics have been uploaded to the Nattyshirts inventory to reflect the mood of the seasons, and shades of the autumn. Have a look, and select fabric of your choice. Looking forward to craft your shirts in exciting new fabrics.

Regards
​https://www.nattyshirts.com/*Natty Shirts*​​
*​​​
*


----------



## Natty Shirts

Greetings

Hello guys, hope you must have started to enjoy winters and looking forward to holidays season. There is Good news from Nattyshirts, new exciting Italian fabrics have been uploaded. In order to bring warmth to the winter days, Nattyshirts is also offering special week sale. Hurry up guys' sale is just for 3 Days.​
*Natty Shirts*​​


----------



## Natty Shirts

​
Hello guys,
Shopping season is all-around,
NattyShirts welcomes you to Black Friday Sale, unto 50% off on entire stock. Sale is on today onwards till Black Friday. Hurry up and place your orders.
Have a great shopping spree.

*Natty Shirts*​​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Upto 50% Off*


Greetings


In this month of happiness, sharing and appreciation. Nattyshirts happily announces, uploading of new fabrics and special Christmas sale.
New quality fabrics of Italian and Japanese origin have been uploaded to enhance the mood of the forth coming holiday season.
In addition to the new fabrics, a special Christmas sale is on. Up to 50% is off on the special range of fabrics.
While Browsing Nattyshirts.com do click on Xmas-Special tag to check special range on sale.
Wishing you happiness,


https://www.nattyshirts.com/*Natty Shirts*​
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Good News for all those who have missed Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales, Nattyshirts is happy to announce Christmas special weekend sale, Maximum shirt price is up to $ 32.99.
It's not to miss sale before holiday season, sale ends Sunday evening.
*Natty Shirts*​​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Nattyshirts believes that it would be best way to say good bye to 2016 by having a true year ending sale. So Nattyshirts happily announces good-bye 2016 sale, 
all shirts at *$29.99*. Avail this chance and place order for quality shirts crafted in Italian and Japanese fabrics. 
The sale ends on midnight *1st January, 2017*.

*Nattyshirts** wish you a very Happy New year.*
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Birthday Celebrations*

Natty Shirts is thankful to all you for being with us and with that Natty Shirts happily announces birthday sale to share celebrations with you all.
This sale will last till 31st January, which is birthday of NattyShirts.
Have a look all shirts and enjoy birthday sale, all shirts at $29.99

Regards
​*New Collection Nattyshirts*​


----------



## adawg88

What's the plans for Valentines Day? Any Sales planned?

Also, why is it that EVERY shirt and fabric on your sate is rated 4 out of 5 stars -- with no reviews? Seems a bit shady to me -- and I'm a guy willing to try you out.


----------



## Natty Shirts

There is no specific sale for the Valentine's Day, however few fabrics are already uploaded. Have a look and book orders for yourself and gift others.

The star rating is based on reviews, but the frequency of reviews on individual fabrics is not high, as such 4 out of 5 stars are red. We do appreciate that you have pointed out, we'll work on it, to give better reflection of reviews.



adawg88 said:


> What's the plans for Valentines Day? Any Sales planned?
> 
> Also, why is it that EVERY shirt and fabric on your sate is rated 4 out of 5 stars -- with no reviews? Seems a bit shady to me -- and I'm a guy willing to try you out.


----------



## Natty Shirts

Presidential Day Sale
Keeping in view the customers demand, and to honor presidential day, Nattyshirts happily announces 3 days sale. 
All shirts at $32.99. Please note some of the fabrics are in short quantity, so please Hurry up! And book your orders and don't forget to inform your friends too.
*New Collection *Nattyshirts​


----------



## Natty Shirts

To enjoy the freshness of spring season, Nattyshirts is celebrating this season with a fresh sale. All shirts in exciting quality fabrics available at $29.99. 
Hurry up guys have a look and book your fresh orders.​
*New Collection *Nattyshirts​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Nattyshirts is making this April special, by sharing happiness with its valued customers by announcing an exciting April sale, up to 51% is off.
All shirts crafted in quality fabric maximum up to $29.99 till 16th April 2017. 
Satisfied and happy customer is a reward for us, but remember when its sale time, fabrics do get out of stock, so hurry up!
Awaiting your orders,
​

*New Collection Nattyshirts*​

*​
*


----------



## Natty Shirts

Nattyshirts is making this April special, by sharing happiness with its valued customers by announcing an exciting April sale, up to 51% is off.
All shirts crafted in quality fabric maximum up to $29.99 till 16th April 2017. 
Satisfied and happy customer is a reward for us, but remember when its sale time, fabrics do get out of stock, so hurry up!
Awaiting your orders,​*New Collection Nattyshirts*​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Second batch of summer fabrics of Italian and Japanese origin in cool shades are uploaded. Take out some time and have a look. Nattyshirts is awaiting your orders to serve you with quality shirts.

*New Collection Nattyshirts*​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*Father's Day Special*

hird Sunday of June is approaching, time to celebrate Father's Day on 18th. While you convey your love and gratitude to your father lets add a gift to your feelings by placing order for custom made shirt for yourfather. ​NattyShirtsis offering quality shirts at $29.99, this sale is till midnight 18th June 2017.
Hurry up guys and place order for Fathers and don't forget to place order for yourself too!

Wish you fun filled summer NattyShirts
​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Nattyshirts happilyannounces, summer fabrics volume three has been uploaded.​And to make our announcement evenmore exciting.​Nattyshirts isannouncing Summer Spectacular Sale.
All range of new and previous collectionof fabrics including Italian and Japanese 100% cotton fabrics are
available as low as $29.99. Saleis on from 12[SUP]th[/SUP] August for next four days.
Book your orders and refresh yourwardrobe.
And kindly remember early bird catchesthe prey.​​


----------



## Natty Shirts

*New Fabrics Uploaded*







 






 








Volume-3 Winter fabrics is Uploaded
Please do Visit NattyShirts


----------



## Natty Shirts

Its sweet November, its shopping time and are you looking for best online deals! Here is a good news from *Nattyshirts* .

A super saver sale is on from 21st to 24th November. All customized shirts in exciting quality fabrics only for $29.99.

Guys be quick in selecting and *placing your orders* some of the fabrics are in limited quantity.

Happy Shopping!


----------



## Natty Shirts

While celebrations are in the air, *Nattyshirts* happily announces, 2017, holiday season sale. Sale, is on entire stock, which includes newly uploaded fabrics as well. You'll find, checks, stripes and plains, in this fabulous range. There are small and large checks, narrow and wide stripes, in variety of shades to match your mood and style.

Sale is on from *12th December till midnight 17th December*. All shirts *$29.99*.

Order early for timely delivery.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

Hope you all are enjoying winters.

*NattyShirts** welcomes you to Year End sale.*

Quality shirts maximum up to $29.99.

Enjoy shopping, Sale ends at midnight 31st December 2017.

Awaiting your orders,

Happy New Year.
​
Natty Shirts​


----------



## Natty Shirts

NattyShirts has uploaded new fabrics














 








Have a look and place order for shirts in fabric of your choice


----------



## Natty Shirts

Nattyshirts welcomes you to season ending sale. All quality fabrics in checks, plains and stripes of Italian and Japanese origin are available at $29.99.

Sale is on from 25th January till midnight 28th January.

Looking forward to serve you with quality.

Natty Shirts​


----------



## Natty Shirts

New fabrics uploaded today...
Visit Natty Shirts and book your order now...


----------



## Natty Shirts

New range of fabrics have been uploaded and, it's time to say good-bye to summers and why not with a new Sale launched by NattyShirts.

All quality fabrics in checks, plains and stripes of Italian and Japanese origin are available at $29.99.

Sale is on from 26th Sep till midnight 1st October.


----------



## Natty Shirts

More than 50 New Fabrics sourced from Italy and Japan added today. Visit Natty Shirts and book your order today at the best price.


----------



## Natty Shirts

New Egyptian Cotton Herringbone fabrics have been uploaded and, it's time to shop for holidays and why not with a new Sale launched by NattyShirts.

All quality fabrics in checks, plains and stripes of Italian and Japanese origin are available at $29.99.

Sale is on from 26th Nov till midnight 30th Nov.

Have a great time.

NattyShirts


----------



## Natty Shirts

Nothing excites more than Egyptian Supmia Cotton Herringbone dress shirts. It's time to shop for holidays and why not with a new Sale launched by NattyShirts.

All quality fabrics in checks, plains and stripes of Italian and Japanese origin are available at $29.99.

Sale is on from 26th Jan till midnight 30th Jan.​


----------



## Natty Shirts

While celebrations are in the air, *Natty Shirts* happily announces, 2019, Summer season sale. Sale, is on entire stock, which includes newly uploaded fabrics as well. You'll find, checks, stripes and plains, in this fabulous range. There are small and large checks, narrow and wide stripes, in variety of shades to match your mood and style.

Visit *Natty Shirts* and book your order Now.

Sale is on from *28th Mar 2019 till midnight 31st March*. All shirts *$29.99 Only.*


----------



## Natty Shirts

While celebrations are in the air, *Natty Shirts* happily announces, 2019, Summer season sale. Sale, is on entire stock, which includes newly uploaded fabrics as well. You'll find, checks, stripes and plains, in this fabulous range. There are small and large checks, narrow and wide stripes, in variety of shades to match your mood and style.

Visit *Natty Shirts* and book your order Now.

Sale is on from *28th Jul 2019 till midnight 31st Jul*. All shirts *$29.99 Only.*


----------

